# another cruise ship fire



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

forgot the ships name


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Shiplover. Can't view attachment (page can't be found)


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

Varley said:


> Sorry Shiplover. Can't view attachment (page can't be found)


posted


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

*Small Fire Breaks Out Aboard Celestyal Crystal*
Sep 15, 2022








A small fire broke out on the cruise ship Celestyal Crystal Tuesday afternoon, while the vessel was docked in Rhodes, Greece. The fire started on the pool deck engulfing in flames several sunbeds and chairs.
Onboard firefighting teams quickly rushed to the scene and managed to completely extinguish the fire within 10 minutes, confirmed Rhodes Fire Service after boarding the ship.
The Greek Coast Guard was on standby, and two fire brigades arrived at the entrance of the cruise ship, which fortunately did not have to intervene.
Port Authority of Rhodes, conducted a preliminary investigation, initially prohibiting the ship to sail. However, after conducting all formalities and safety inspection Celestyal Crystal was allowed to sail to her next destination, the port of Heraklion.
Crew and passengers are safe and no one was injured during the incident.



Too much suntan oil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cause of fire? Interesting. Smoking likely. Passenger (cruise) ships usually have just a small smoking area. Usually well away from crowded areas... like the pool area.


Stephen


----------



## thenormandie (Nov 27, 2013)

Stephen J. Card said:


> *Small Fire Breaks Out Aboard Celestyal Crystal*
> Sep 15, 2022
> 
> 
> ...


That particular ship has had more misfortune than most. Originally built as the VIKING SAGA ('80) she was "totaled" by fire during her '86 conversion to SALLY ALBATROSS. As SALLY ALBATROSS in '90 suffered yet another serious fire, rebuilt again as SALLY ALBATROSS by '92, partially sunk in '94, rebuilt again as LEEWARD ('95) for NCL. Several names and owners followed. By '15 as CELESTYAL CRYSTAL she collided with the tanker STI PIMLICO in the Dardanelles. Hmmmm....


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

'Hellenic Lightning'? Just joking. Misfortune perhaps, but she seems to able soldier on.

Stephen


----------



## shinz (Sep 29, 2018)

That is surely a massive transformation from a Baltic Vehicle carrier to a svelte looking cruise ship looking at this site.


----------

